# Utilizar a flag gles2/egl ou não?

## Candelabrus

Boa tarde pessoal,

Sempre tive essa dúvida, vejo que tem muitos aplicativos que possuem essa opção EGL e GLES2 na hora da compilação, tenho uma placa da nvidia e uso os drivers proprietários, o correto/melhor é utilizar ou não essas opções no USE?

----------

## Candelabrus

Caramba, ninguém?

----------

## otakugeek

também tenho essa duvida, eu deixo ativo, mas no kde uso o glx mesmo.

----------

## ShyPixie

 *Candelabrus wrote:*   

> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Sempre tive essa dúvida, vejo que tem muitos aplicativos que possuem essa opção EGL e GLES2 na hora da compilação, tenho uma placa da nvidia e uso os drivers proprietários, o correto/melhor é utilizar ou não essas opções no USE?

 

A flag GLES2 se refere ao OpenGL ES 2.0 (API do OpenGL simplificada para dispositivos embarcados), e EGL é a interface entre o OpenGL ES e o sistema de janelas do sistema.

Isso é útil apenas em casos específicos, como por exemplo no caso de você usar o Wayland que suporta somente essa API, ou dispositivos embarcados com o intuíto de ter uma interface mais leve.

----------

